# What's your cute kryptonite?



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

Title says it all: What's your weakness? Your way-too-cute? The thing that makes you squeal with adorable overload?

Here's a few of mine:







Fennec foxes





Scottish folds














And Dumbo rats! (Bonus points for rex fur!)

I think I have an ear thing. Yeah... it's definitely an ear thing.

Edit: Wow, that cut off my post quite nicely. I'll try again...


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

I had to try to post that four times before it worked properly. What in the world...?


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 5, 2012)

Baby owls, fold cats, baby bats....


----------



## bad kelpie (Nov 5, 2012)

Dwarf hamsters





This stupid little dog (he's my dog)





He's a bad little dog, but so stinkin cute!


----------



## MagPie (Nov 5, 2012)

Miniature horses with really fuzzy ears (well the regular sized horse with fuzzy ears too), kittens, any animal that's super fluffy... hmmm


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2012)

THESE!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## littl3red (Nov 5, 2012)

...What ARE those, exactly? They're unidentified adorable objects.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

Good grief Katie, what are those!?!?!? SOOOO cute!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2012)

Japanese flying squirrels....and yes they are face washers!!!!
Now....Can you spot the fourth one??? It makes the pic extra cute.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2012)

Look at there tiny paws resting on there fat tummies! I have a deep desire to devote a whole room of my house to them. Does Jason really need an art room?


----------



## grasspack (Nov 5, 2012)

You guys all like cute fuzzy things and I LOVE chocolate and anything made out of chocolate!!!!! The more I eat of it the better I feel:biggrin2:

Alice


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 5, 2012)

Dogs and cows  I love em!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

Adding Japanese flying squirrel to my Christmas list......


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Adding Japanese flying squirrel to my Christmas list......


:yahoo:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 5, 2012)

Katie, you can get this cutie for Christmas!

http://www.domesticsale.com/classif...icensed-we-ship-san-marcos-texas-a464277.html


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 5, 2012)

Bats
Puppies
Hedgehogs
Ferrets


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2012)

I want him!!!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay, $150 isn't even that much. Now I really want a flying squirrel.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 6, 2012)

As a kid we had 3 flying squirrels. My dad saw the mom hit by a car, then found the nest where he was working. He brought them home and they were the cutest little pets! We would let them fly around the house with supervision. They would climb to the top of the curtains and glide down, over and over again.


----------



## Apebull (Nov 6, 2012)

WOW those are cute, and here when I thought of flying squirrels I though of Rocky& Bullwinkle .

And Ashtin I agree Scottish Fold cats are the cutest ever!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

*looks antsy* man, I'm gonna have the cutest stuff to share, but not for a few more days!

alls I've got is this, but I swear they're gonna turn cute:


----------



## Apebull (Nov 6, 2012)

What are those???


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol baby hanmies look like mummies the first few days!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah, they're 3-day-old hamster babies, hehe


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 8, 2012)

I love baby skunks, soooo cute!

I love these two knuckleheads!





My Koi, Epic





And my favorite little stinker!




He was calling his forks "Foodtensils"


----------



## MagPie (Nov 11, 2012)

o_o those flying squirrels are adorable. My cats would eat them tho


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

8 day old hammy babies


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Puppies, those flying squirrels Katie posted, sugar gliders!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 11, 2012)

I am seriously considering Japanese Flying Squirrels. I'm not even kidding. I want a small exotic, my current list of ifs are

African Dormice
Sugar Gliders
Japanese Flyers
African Pygmy Hedgehog
Prairie Dogs
Chinchillas
Brazilian Short Tailed Opposum

I'm not sure what I'll get yet. I used to breed Winter White hamsters, and my last one passed away last month. I love the lil guys, but most people get hammies from pet stores and never consider a good breeder. I've owned bunnies, cavies, rats, hamsters, and mice, so I definitely am ready to have an exotic. Back to cute, unfortunately photobucket isn't working right now, but I think the cutest things are:

Kinkajous
Ringtail Cats
Armadillos
Pangolins
Mini Pigs

And I have a serious obsession of frogs. I have 6, and I don't know of its their bulgy eyes or the way they have thin legs and fat bodies or their goofy personalities, but they are so frickin adorable!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 11, 2012)

Nobody has yet to say they found the fourth flying squirrel in the picture...


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

I did! He's in the right side


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 11, 2012)

I love mice and rats.. squirrels, bats, big pigs, cats, penguins, ducks, foxes. I think most animals are cute.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 12, 2012)

I found him! He's all like "peek a boo! Who wants to play?" They're so squishy and adorable.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw four, I just thought it was obvious so I didn't bother saying anything


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 15, 2012)

I has cute stuff to show off!











will have more soon, once this video uploads... 12 day old hammy babies nomming kale!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 15, 2012)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/FGTLh70f-tw&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 15, 2012)

For me, baby Holland Lops! Followed shortly by baby mice, baby rats, and baby elephants. Imbrium, your baby hammies are pretty adorable, too


----------



## littl3red (Nov 16, 2012)

I. Want. Those. Sugar. Gliders.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 16, 2012)

too bad, they're mine!! 

I think I'm gonna keep this hammy...


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 16, 2012)

It's crazy how they eat before they're eyes are even open.


----------



## TinksMama (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine are Dogs, Scottish Fold Kitties, Hamsters, Guinea Pigs, Leopard Geckos and Sugar Gliders.  They're all reallyyyy cute.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 26, 2012)

Aw i Love pictures!!

Mine are Red Foxes. I am getting one as soon as I move to a state where they aren't illegal






Basenjis  Specifically Tris or Brindles





Tris because of their devilish but beautiful faces










And lately golden puppies


----------

